# New here



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

134C-Card said:


> Ive been lurking this site for a couple months now just reading topics, thought I would finally register today. I have found alot of good info here so far. I do alot of low voltage work, voice/data, AV, but as of the last couple years its been security and card access systems. Figure I show a couple pics...
> 
> This is a IP Camera matrix in the making...
> 
> ...


Welcome.........looks good..:thumbup:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

Nice set up. Welcome to the forum.:thumbsup:


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

more details on the audio rack? Looks nice!!


----------



## FlyingSparks (Dec 10, 2012)

Very nice.


----------



## Wirenuting (Sep 12, 2010)

Welcome to the show. 


btw, I think I know that chick on screen #6.


----------



## 134C-Card (Feb 2, 2013)

jeffmoss26 said:


> more details on the audio rack? Looks nice!!


That audio rack is 1 of 2 that powers and feeds the Lobby, Pump Room, Bar, Screening room, and Lower Level speakers, subs, inputs, and 85" plasma TV at the Ambassador East Hotel in downtown Chicago. We installed 7 large subs, some 52 assorted speakers, the TV, and these two audio racks. The racks were partially wired up by their supplier Clair Bros. They did alot of the specialized interconnects between the equipment, but what you see in the pic was what we did. That particular rack had 6 amplifiers, receiver, Blu Ray player for the TV, and some other equipment I cant think of off the top of my head. But it came delivered already assembled (why, I have no clue). Weighed 550 lbs. and was a pain to move around on an unfinished floor. What you see in the pic is the wiring from the back of the amplifiers to the terminal strip we installed, and the unfinished cabling coming from the field end.

TBH, Ive done better racks in the field than what they did at the factory, but it was a nice job for 7 weeks.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

Nice stuff! I worked with a couple sound companies in the past, and they always built the racks in the shop, then delivered them to the jobsites. 
Plenty of soldering and crimping once they arrived...lol


----------



## 134C-Card (Feb 2, 2013)

jeffmoss26 said:


> Nice stuff! I worked with a couple sound companies in the past, and they always built the racks in the shop, then delivered them to the jobsites.
> Plenty of soldering and crimping once they arrived...lol


It took them a week to build that one rack (this is the bigger one), and it wasn't complete when it was shipped. They did the goofy stuff, like the switcher and cabling for the switcher and equipment for the 85" plasma, but they never did the inputs for the amps. That was probably the biggest pain, doing that shrink tubing with the inputs in an assembled rack that was already sitting in a 4x4 closet.


----------



## jeffmoss26 (Dec 8, 2011)

I've heard of Clair...biggest touring sound company in the US. One of the other large companies, Eighth Day Sound, is based here in Cleveland. They have an install division and do some really great work.


----------



## 134C-Card (Feb 2, 2013)

I did want to show a before and after of the Cisco plant that builds the fiber amplifiers for Comcast and AT&T. I got to see how they built them, but I was actually here for this....

Before....


















There were no covers on the managers, and whoever installed these patch cords first ordered them in too long of lengths. So the patch cords were jammed wherever there was free space, including the floor. After finding the manager covers still in plastic in the corner, pulling every patch cable, tagging everything, separating the different lengths of patch cords, and 13 hours on a Sunday, I got to this....


----------



## LARMGUY (Aug 22, 2010)

Sweet! :thumbup:

And welcome from Oklahoma!

:thumbup:


----------

